# Où est Epson utility 4 ?



## bop (10 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, 
Qui pourrait me dire où je peux trouver un téléchargement pour EPSON UTILITY 4 ?

J'ai cru comprendre que cette MàJ est conseillée, comme étant plus complète que l'utilitaire de base 'Utility 2" - sur iMAC / Snow Leopard, avec une EPSON RX520.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Arlequin (13 Janvier 2013)

hello

&#63743;>mise à jour logiciels  ça ne te propose pas de mettre à jour les pilotes epson ? 

il m'est déjà arrivé de devoir supprimer puis réinstaller mon imprimante afin que les nouveaux pilotes soient utilisés ... 

à+


----------



## bop (14 Janvier 2013)

Hello Arlequin !

Non, rien trouvé, ni là ni ailleurs....


----------



## gmaa (14 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
La question "Epson utility 4" posée à google renvoie sur Apple store avec une façon de faire&#8230;
http://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j...GB8v-4XSHHujz8sDxeKRg&bvm=bv.1357700187,d.d2k


----------



## KERRIA (17 Janvier 2013)

..Epson Printer Utility 4 ou 3...s'installe lorsque tu installes le pilote d'impression de certaines imprimantes seulement...

Tu le trouves dans "applications"= dossier "Epson software", 
Il sert à contrôler l'état des cartouches d'encre, à pratiquer au nettoyage des buses, alignements etc....
Mais depuis ce foutu Snow Léopard ça ne fonctionne pas....enfin  pas chez moi...


La Bonne Soirée


----------



## bop (17 Janvier 2013)

Merci KERRIA,

J'ai le EPSON Printer Utility2.
Ça marche sur le iMAC / SnowLeopard, d'ailleurs.
Par contre quand j'ai téléchargé et installé le driver pour cette machine, ça ne m'a pas mis le Printer Utility4.
J'ai l'impression que je m'en passerai 

et merci gmaa,
j'avais vu ce lien, mais il ne propose pas de téléchargement...


----------



## bess. (18 Janvier 2013)

As-tu essayé de supprimer l'imprimante puis la rajouter à nouveau. Il devrait te permettre d'activer la nouvelle version.
Dernière version des pilotes Epson : http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1398?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## bop (18 Janvier 2013)

Hello !
Merci BESS.
Je viens de faire plusieurs impressions sur des trucs sans problème, y compris à partir de GIMP pour qui ce n'est pas toujours aussi simple. Etant donné que ça a marché dans tous les cas, je crois que je vais laisser tranquille ce qui est en place.

On dit parfois que "_Le mieux est lennemi du bien_"... L'essentiel, c'est que ça fonctionne !


----------



## KERRIA (18 Janvier 2013)

...cela dépend bien sur de ton imprimante..j'avais oublié de te le mentionner..oups...

La Bonne Journée...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h31 ----------

..et aussi de la version "PowerPC" ou "Intel"...


----------



## guitou.net (19 Janvier 2013)

Epson Printer Utility 4, 
SX 125 sur Macbook pro 17" 2,5Ghz, Intel core 2 duo early 2008, 10.6.8
Ça marche nickel, imprimante et scanner


----------

